# Motor Speed Control



## Royston (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a 1/20 HP, 1PH, 115V, 1.85A, 1550RPM motor. im looking to purchase a speed control for it. what am i to be looking for?


----------



## JvH87 (Jul 21, 2009)

Royston said:


> I have a 1/20 HP, 1PH, 115V, 1.85A, 1550RPM motor. im looking to purchase a speed control for it. what am i to be looking for?


Variable Frequency Drive


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Royston said:


> I have a 1/20 HP, 1PH, 115V, 1.85A, 1550RPM motor. im looking to purchase a speed control for it. what am i to be looking for?


Just a wild guess eh. 

View attachment 1619


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For a motor that small (I'm going to assume it's a shaded pole motor, since it probably is) a ceiling fan speed control would be the least expensive and most readily available speed control for manual operation.


----------



## Royston (Apr 13, 2009)

thank you all for that, im gonna try the ceiling fan control first.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JvH87 said:


> Variable Frequency Drive


You cannot control a single phase motor with a VFD. You can control a 3 phase motor with single phase input to the VFD.

The second option might work. Might?


----------



## JvH87 (Jul 21, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> You cannot control a single phase motor with a VFD. You can control a 3 phase motor with single phase input to the VFD.
> 
> The second option might work. Might?


Yah I know, misread the specs of his motor srry :001_huh:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JvH87 said:


> Yah I know, misread the specs of his motor srry :001_huh:


No problem. I do it all the time. :thumbsup:


----------

